# Air Cylinder Help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, To finish up a project I started with a group of other NJ Haunters a (Lowboy) or (Skelerector) I need 2 two way air cylinders 9" Stroke x 2" Bore. Does anyone know where I can pick these up cheap? I am in no way looking for the best Cylinders at this time I am running short on Haunting cash and need to get this put together. Thanks :jol:


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Do they need to be mounted in the nose or rear, or does it matter? Try ebay, though there's no promise you'll find exactly 9" stroke/2" bore dimensions. You may need to compromise. I know you're watching the pennies, but if you absolutely need those specific sizes, I can get them, though they run $79.99 which is probably out of your budget.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Air Cylinders*

Yeah Im looking for the 99 Cent store Japan made mass produced non name Cylinders. I was looking to spend around $30 - $40 for each cylinder. I could afford the $80 ones but that would be going into my tattoo Money and that aint happening..lol If anyone knows where I can pick up these cylinders I would really appreciate it. Web sites would be cool Im fairly new to Pneumatics I would like to look at trustable companys that you guys like to shop with and place an order soon since I need these Cylinders right away. Thanks all for all the help I really appreciate it. :jol:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Buried Alive, what Brand Cylinders do you get?
I believe it has to be a rear mounted Cylinder. I am new to the Cylinder game and am finding the web sites that offer them very hard to use and understand. Thanks for the help :jol:


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

came across these... are 5/8"x9"...end tomarrow at 9am...no bids so far...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Allenair-air-cy...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ67010QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

BobC, I sell Numatics brand of cylinders and valves. You have any questions about cylinders, regardless of where you get them, ask me. I'll be more than happy to help if I can.


----------

